# Innovative Marine to Offer NUVO Nano 16 without Lights for Cheaper Price



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

Hey All,

Just saw this online and thought I would share it with everyone =)
So on a side note then, anyone know who would be selling them like this?

http://blog.aquanerd.com/2013/02/innovative-marine-nuvo-nano-16-without-lights.html


----------



## RR37 (Nov 6, 2012)

The coral reef shop in Burlington deals these IIRC.


----------



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

Yeah they will be selling them soon without the lights. I think it saves you about $140 off the retail price of the tank but I am not entirely certain.


----------

